# Gaining weight so fast, but not eating that much?



## elliot

I've tried to be relaxed about the whole weight gain thing, and my Dr. says I'm doing fine. But it's still kind of getting to me... I've been eating really carefully for the most part, not really any more than normal, and the weight just keeps coming on so fast!

By 7 weeks I'd gained 6 lbs.
By 11 weeks I'd gained 8 lbs.
Now at 16 weeks I've gained 11 lbs.

I'm keeping active too! Snowshoeing 2x week and walking or doing yoga 2-3x week.

Is anybody else gaining fast no matter what they do? Please tell me I'm not alone! :flower:


----------



## tina3747

I'm manic about weight gain, put on 40lbs last time and don't wish to repeat it!! By week 12 I'd put on 4lb then I've put 1lb per week on since then. I was 116 lbs before( 8.st 4) week 20 I was 130lb and now 136lb ish. Can you tell I've been obssessive ha!!! I ate better before week 20 tho as Xmas came then a holiday so I did relax a little which has led me into bad habits :0( I think your doing all you can to not over gain so try and relax.. Easier said than done I know but you can't eat less because babba needs feeding!! You can see your weight gain on a tracker found on a few sites on the net. It's only a guide and suppose everyone varies a little but it has helped me relax a bit as I'm right where I should be. 28-35 lbs is the "text book"guidelines but looking at alot of threads about weight there's definatly no norm. Even though I've put over a stone on it all seems to be bump this time rather than arms legs bum fingers face toes ankles.....I could go on!!


----------



## XJessicaX

You under estimate how much water weighs. Pregnant women carry litres of extra fluid which weighs an enormous amount, plus the weight of the actual placenta, the baby and increased breast size! I doubt much of the weight gain is fat.


----------



## tinybutterfly

i never changed my eating habits, still don't eat extra every day, unless of course i'm more hungry than usual, then i'll eat more.
on that same diet i lost in first trimester, gained rapidly in second and now it's slowing down again.
perfectly normal


----------



## jellytot3

i have got huge... my appetite is huge...my legs are huge...my bum is gigantic.. i hate myself right now.
it will be worth it though!x


----------



## aepstein83

You are not alone. I've gained about 5 pounds in the first few weeks of my pregnancy as well. Not sure of quitting smoking may have added to that. But, just like you, I eat very healthy as is (yogurt for breakfast, salads for lunch, fruit for snacks). I climb the stair at work everyday for about 30-45 min. Nothing helps.


----------



## Bunnylicious

I've gained 22 lbs already, last time I weighed myself was last weekend
I only weigh myself once a week, looking at those numbers going up is depressing. LOL

I've been eating same portion as before I was pregnant.
My body parts like face, butt, arms still look the same size though, but my boobs have increased from 34D to 34DD/38D.
So I think the pounds is mostly baby and boobs weight.


----------



## mom and ttc

oh my god ... jessica ou are due now and not even gained 20 lbs ... that cant be good for neither of you

with my dd i had gained 70 total and 20 within 20 weeks ... now i hyperemesis and only gained 5 lbs ... all in the past 2 weeks. i have been making sure to eat a lot of small meals and a lot of protein


----------



## sweetpeaxo

I wouldn't worry. If your Dr thought it was bad they would have said something. Look at me, I'm almost 26 weeks and have gained THIRTY pounds! Yikes!


----------



## ColoradoBaby1

Me! I gained SIX pounds in four weeks and I haven't been eating any more than usual and I have beenquite active. I don't look or feel any heavier. It must be water weight.


----------



## arj

1st pregnancy I gained nearly 50lbs. NEVER AGAIN! Second pregnancy I gained around 26lbs which was a lot better (and also started out 15lb lighter).

This time Im 14 weeks with twins and have gained around 7lbs already and HATING it!


----------



## Missmarie87

Ive gained 8 or 9 lbs so far, and im 21 weeks, yet my bump suddenly looks massive! i havent really ate anymore than i usually do, as someone else said my boobs are massive ive gone from a c up to a d-dd! omg! lol xx


----------



## XJessicaX

I gained 25lb in total with my LO. 18lb in the 1st trimester!! I thought I was going to be HUGE but then the weight gain just started slowing down. I think I gained a lot of water weight which I then lost by 3rd trimester.


----------

